# E2140 on Ga-945GCMX-S2



## Noobinparel

Hello  
I would Like Overclock My Rig 
I got it from1.6 to 1.8 i tried to go to 2.4 
i had it boot on 2.4 but it isn't stable
i try to play a game or a run a program and it freezes
i Don't Know whats the problem ut even if i go over 1.85
it goes unstable......
no idea why 
anyway thx 4 your time:4-dontkno


----------



## Noobinparel

Right Sorry Bout Not Enough Details
Standart Clock 1.6
Current Clock 1.84
Unstable Clock Goes From 1.9

I Have Not Idea How To Make It Stable Raise Voltage Or Something... Im Hopin Some One Could Help 
ray:


----------



## Noobinparel

ok Honestly im Waiting Forever For Help 
....BUMP


----------



## greenbrucelee

Noobinparel said:


> ok Honestly im Waiting Forever For Help
> ....BUMP


First of all people will reply when they are ready.

Second of all not all cpus are equal, some may overclock alot like mine or soem may blow up if you fart in its general direction.

Overclocking is all about experimenting, it could be that your cpu is at it's limit


----------



## mattlock

greenbrucelee said:


> First of all people will reply when they are ready.
> 
> Second of all not all cpus are equal, some may overclock alot like mine or soem may blow up if you fart in its general direction.
> 
> Overclocking is all about experimenting, it could be that your cpu is at it's limit


The OP waiting 8 months before bumping this thread....that is extreme patience and more than reasonable. :wink:

Now for the OP. I'm sorry that nobody has replied to your post. Occasionally people do get lost in the shuffle 

We need some system details from you.
Amount, make, and model of your RAM. 
Make, model and wattage of your PSU.
Are you using a stock CPU cooler? 
What are your load temps at 1.8ghz?
How are you OCing? (Via the BIOS of using software?)


----------



## Noobinparel

Lol 8 Months...I Got a New Pc Now 
BUt I Still Use This Rig Sometime
And Sinece You Didn't TOTALY Forget Me :wave: I Might As Well Do Something with this old thing :grin: 



so yeah Thanks  
Heres My Specs 

Gygabyte Mobo: Ga-945GCMX-S2 CPU:E2140
Ram:3 gig Starex 800mhz (Though i Think It Only Registers 667..Not Sure)
My CPU Is a 600W PSH600R-D And Its A Mono Mode CPU
Yes Im Using A Stock Cooler
at 1.8 My Tems Are preety Mutch Usual 31c 35c Sumthin Like That They Were The Same On 1.6 ...
Yeah Im Only Overclocking Through the Computrers BIOS System



No Matter What i Try This Fcking Thing Just Won't Go Across The Line 1.8 Is The LIne Though Lately I Somehow Got It To Book at 2.0 GHZ It Froze And DId Some Wierd Beeps...I Down Clocked To The Regular 1.8
Oh and another wierd Thing 
My Video card is a 9600 GT from MSI 
And I Can Overclock That To The Limit 
ANd When I DO The CPU No Matter What CLock i'm At Will Freeze 
Unleas Its the standart Booring 1.6 

Anyway Thx For The Help and Tell me if i missed something


----------



## Noobinparel

Lol....Well I Guess im Lost On This oNE
aNYONE feel free to help me


----------



## Zombeast

what are the temps when it goes past 1.8, are they good at idle or really high


----------



## Phædrus241

The E2140 has an FSB of 200 and a multi x8, right? Seeing as how I can get my E2200 (FSB: 200, multi: x11) stable with an FSB of 280 (resulting in clock of 3080MHz) I would expect you to be able to get to the same ballpark FSB-wise (giving you a clock of 2.24GHz--don't count on getting that high though) as long as you have GOOD AIRCOOLING. Have you tried increasing your Vcore? In order to get mine stable at FSB:280 my voltage needs to be at 1.46V, FSB:260 I can have it stable as low as 1.40V, FSB:240 or less I can leave it on auto. If you got it to 1.8GHz that means you must have got to an FSB:~230, so it sounds like you're at the point where your Vcore could use a little boost. Try 1.38V.


Just remember, TAKE IT SLOW.


----------



## Noobinparel

Thank You Very Mutch 
Yes My VCore Is On Auto 
Cpu Speed Is On 1.8 FSB is at 225, Multiplier x8 (Locked)
My Temps Are Idle 39 c FUll Load 40c I Know a BIt High Cause My Thermal Paste Needs Replacing...


----------



## Noobinparel

Well I Tried THat ..The Pc FINALY Booted On 1.92 FSb Is at 240 vcore is at 1.40 
Temps At 39c 42 c

Still I Aint Stable With Games ....
Im Gonna DO Some More Experimenting ...
E2200 Is Way Diffrent Than The E2140...


----------



## Phædrus241

The E2140 through E2220 are all based on the same architecture. However, every CPU is different, while I can top out my overclock at FSB:280, some people have gotten the E2200 as high as FSB:340, while others can only get to FSB:230. Mine is about average though.

What are you using as cooling, the stock fan or an aftermarket heatsink?


----------



## greenbrucelee

your at 39 idle and only one degee high when the cpu is at full load?

I find that hard to believe 30 or 40 degrees isn't a bad temperature for the cpu being idle as long as you do go above 60 degrees when its on full load then you will be ok.


----------



## Phædrus241

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## Noobinparel

Well I Just Installed Windows 7 ...lol 
Erm Right To Da Point 

i Can't make it stable...
im currently running this on FSB 240 With Vcore 1.45 Stock Cooler Stock Heatsink Tems Is Currently at 43c .
I Think That The Voltage may 2 High But At Least its Running ....I Haven't Installed ANy Games Yet. Well I Am Now...



P.S VERY INTERESTING!!!.
It Seems That When I Overclock My GPU. it Fails.... Leteraly Fails, The Driver Display Crashes And Then Recovers OR my Screen Starts Glitching...
Any Ideas On Why THE F** is My GPU Crashing After i Overclock My CPU????


----------



## Noobinparel

still Waiting *Yawn*....
Back to The Drawing Board ...Or To The BIOS ...
Anyway
ive Downclocked it To 1.8 Im pretty Sad ..
It Just Won't Go Past 1.8  I Don't Know What To Do ive Punched it to 1.5 v Core And it STILL NOT STABLE ..much Faster But Not Stable....And The Result Was My CPU Going Hot ...Really Hot!
49c -53c Degree hot....


----------



## greenbrucelee

1.5v seems extremely high, you should be keeping it under 1.3 thats probably why its not stable. Your gpu PCI-e figure might have changed, go into the bios and put it to 100


----------



## Phædrus241

The Conroe CPUs are rated at up to 1.5V and I had mine at 1.54V for a while. Mine is 24-hour-Prime95 stable at 1.46V. They run at 1.15-1.34V when set to auto, in my experience, with an average of ~1.28V for a stock E2200.

Did you start by just increasing FSB by 10MHz at a time, booting to see if it was stable, repeating?


----------



## Noobinparel

Thanks For You help Guys 
i really Appreciate It )ray:


Ok Em...
..No And kinda Yes..I Spent like 3 Hours Experimenting...
But i just Tried to go o 1.84 And the Result Was Stupid ...it was on 1.38 Vcore (Same As 1.8 vCore) And it Worked...i Started Testing On Some Games .....And it continues As Follows 
Main Menu> Load Screen> LOAD> CRASH!
It Just Crashes...Might Work For a Few Seconds And Then it Crashes or Freezes. 
About The PCI -e Ill Try That...

P.S
LOL Im A REAL Overclocking NOOB xD:4-dontkno


----------



## Noobinparel

Ok..
I Just Set PCI-e to ASYC (100MhZ) or Something And When it Boots up With That 
it Drops All Overclock Setting So I Had to Set It Back To Auto..

Still Testing Phædrus2401 Instructions...


----------



## Noobinparel

ok This My Be Too Early Assestment 
But Now Instead of The Flashing Black Screen i Get Random 
"Not responding" on My Proggrams...
For Now I Decressing Voltage Seems Like its Getting Slightly More Stable...Ill Try some More ..
My Current FSB =228
VCore 1.37


Geez I Any ideas on WHYYY The Proggram Stops Responding?
too mutch Voltage Or Too Little..?


----------



## Noobinparel

Well
Im on The Verge of Giving Up
The System Is Stable for a While Then When you Run a Game like Fallout 3 it Woks Fine For Like...3 -2 minutes Then Freezes And Gives a 'not Responding" Sing And There you Have It...It Works on A Low Vcore Like 1.32 And Gives me The Same Crap at 1.28 VCore
And 1.35 Vcore , And Even 1.38! Vcore..... Same Thing Is Happening .
I Saw People Overclock The Same CPU to 390 FSB With 0.1 Voltage Increase 
So im Asking ...WT*!!?!?
Current Setting 1.33 Vcore
FSB=231 ...Actualy it Did The Same Frezzes From FSB= 228
But The Pc Booted And The Screen Didn't Flash or BSOD ..So 
it Can't Be Compability problems Even Tough This Is Win 7 i Ran The Game Normaly When it Was 1.8...
1.8 is Like a "MAGIC" Spot Where its The on Thing Thats Perfectly Stable...
Beyond That Clock its just Silly.

Well its probably my mainboard...
But With your help maybe We Can Sort This... if not ...Lol


----------



## Noobinparel

I Don't Know If This Helps But Ive just Downloaded CPU'z 
And its Showing Something Strange
Core Voltage (in Bios) 1.33 
Core Voltage (According to CPU'z) 1.296 V
Core Speed (Bios) 1.87
Core Speed (CPUZ) 1.408
Buss Speeds Are The Same here 235
Multiplier (BIOS) x8.0
Multiplier (CPUZ) x6.0
Rated FSB 940 Mhz

This Is Strange Because It Bounces Suddenly to x8,0 M Then Back to x6.0
Something Tells Me My Pc is ****** up.....
Or Is It The CPUZ


----------



## grimx133

Try disabling EIST in the bios. Reduces the multiplier when there isn't a need for speed.
The different voltages shown between the bios and cpu-z is vdroop, that's normal.


----------



## Noobinparel

The Multiplier Is locked
Theres no EIST option in The BIOS


----------



## mattlock

It may be called Speedstep in your BIOS. (EIST = Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology)
You should also disable C1E....at least until you find a stable overclock.


----------



## Noobinparel

Ok nevermind i Found Both 
And Disabled ...Now What?
Continue Experimenting?


----------



## Noobinparel

nothings working
Any Program i Run just Goes "Not Responding" Or Crashes 
What IS THE DAMN PROBLEM?!?!??!?!
T Desktop Is Stable It Doesn't Give Me Problems But When you Run Games or Heavier programs They Freez And Don't Respond...


Im not even on a high Clock!!!
Clock is 1.84
Vcore Is 1.38 
-_- i Don't Get It


----------



## greenbrucelee

what is the frequecy of your ram? If it has gone too high or too low (past what your mobo can handle) then this could be your problems. My mobo will take ram as low as 667 or 1200MHz if I were to go beyond that or below that then I would have issues.

When you increase the FSB your not only increasing the speed of the cpu you are increasing the speed of everything else connected to the FSB so you need to make sure your ram is within tolerence level and the graphics card (PCIe) should be at 100.


----------



## greenbrucelee

PS don't get too hung up on voltages you may have it right it could be another setting that has changed because of the FSB increase also beaware that just because someone has the same cpu as you and even the same setup they may get better results than you.

Not all cpus of the same make and speed will perform the same when it comes to overclocking. I can get my system to 4.25 on air cooling although 62 degrees at full load is a bit high for my liking but I know someone with the same setup as me and he can't get past 3.8 even after copying all of the same settings as I have.


----------



## Noobinparel

My Ram Technical is 667 mhz But it can Support O.C up to 1300 
I can't Turn PCI-E to 100mz cause Then It Restarts And Cancels all Settings...
Voltages are Really not my problem Since it Booted Even When undervoltaged 1.28...
Right Now I have no Idea What To Do.. Since If i Go Even Slightly over 1.8 Every program Will Freeze or Won't Respond 
If i Go Over 2.0 The Screen Will Start Glitching And ALOT Will Go Wrong 
Or Simply Blue Screen will Appear.

Right Now My Memmory is Somewhere At 750mhz
So I Think Its Ok 
Any Idea Why It Won't Save The PCI e setting???


----------



## greenbrucelee

seems strange that it wont save it, all I do is type 100 then press f10 to save. This may be your issue allthough I'd wait and see if any of the other guys think it is.

Are you running the lates BIOS for this board?


----------



## mattlock

It could very well be the problem. Pushing the PCI-E buss too far will definitely cause instability issues. Try starting fresh by clearing the CMOS and reloading setup defaults. Lock the PCI-E buss to 100mhz and then start playing with your OC settings once more.


----------



## Noobinparel

thank You All So Much im Sorry if im A Pain In The *** With This Lol...
I Set The PCI-E to 100 Mhz It Seems That All i Had To Do Is Simply Turn The Clock Back To 1.6 ... now Ill Continue Trying setting 10 Hz At a Time
i Thank you Again Guys


----------



## Noobinparel

nevermind


----------



## Noobinparel

Now It Won't Save Setting Past FSB 221
Its Rebooting For a Longer Time 
Then Gives me The Statup Beep and I see Tha nothing was saved
The I Coul Get With It Saving Was 
CPU 1.76
Vcore1.32 
FSB 221

Il Wait For your Suggestions... At The Last ill Try Resseting CMOS...


----------



## Noobinparel

i Reset CMOS & Still The Same Problem 
You Get The FSB Higher Than 221 And It Reboots With o Saved Changes..


----------



## Noobinparel

Im Waiting Guys
Without You Im Lost....


----------



## greenbrucelee

changing the clock back will change the pci bus back but you should be able to do this individually as with all settings so for example, you change the PCI to 100 then change the FSB to whatever say 221 and the pci should stay at 100. You do not need to change the clock the FSB change will do this for you.


----------



## grimx133

In post 31 you say, "My Ram Technical is 667 mhz But it can Support O.C up to 1300"

That should be your motherboard supports ram that fast, the likelihood of 667Mhz ram
clocking up to 1300 is roughly zero. You need to watch your ram speeds, underclock
the ram if necessary, that may be what is stopping you from booting.
Also check with the ram manufacturer for your exact model number and see what the 
maximum voltage is for your sticks. Most motherboards default to 1.8v. for ddr2, and 
that's fine for value ram, but most performance ram is rated higher, in the 2.0-2.2v. 
range. 
For ram speed, I wouldn't even go up to the 750Mhz that you had it on, try and keep it 
as close to the rated speed as possible. You're trying to get the cpu up there, it's 
best to concentrate on one thing at a time.


----------



## Noobinparel

i Don't how To keep Speeds at Bay Because When Overclock The FSB The Memmory Also Increases.
The PCI-E Is At 100 at all times 
i Still Cant Boot Past 221 FSB
i Ram V Is 1.8 I Think
Its Preety Mutch Stock Ram... From Starex..
Oh yeah...
Erm Should I Mention 
That I have 3 Gig Of Ram 
They Are not the same...
I have 1 Stick of 2 gig From Starex 
And 1 Stick Of 1 GIG From ...(really OLD) TwinMos
Do you Think THAT Might BE Causing The Problem?


----------



## grimx133

Ram should always be installed in matched pairs, and for overclocking you should 
get a more performance type ram, something that'll take a higher voltage.
For now, try getting rid of the one gig stick, stay with just the one stick.
You are probably limited to 1.8 volts, offbrands will more than likely be value ram.

You change your ram speed with the dividers, depends on the bios how that's done.
I'm going to take a gander at your manual.


----------



## grimx133

The manual is a tad sparse on the details. 
In the Frequency/Voltage Control section of your bios there is an entry
"System Memory Multiplier" This is what is used to set the ratio between 
the bus speed and the ram. With a 200Mhz. bus speed the ram is set to 
2:1 (bus speed:ram) for 800Mhz. Twice the bus makes 400 then times 2 for 
double data rate, giving you the 800. If it stays like that, when you try and 
boot at 220Mhz. for the bus speed, your ram will be running at 880Mhz. 
That can be bad, get too high on the ram and it will not boot. 
Different bios's have you adjust the ram speed differently. I like how Asus does 
the math for you and lets you pick the final result, much easier. 
You'll have to see what's in the System Memory Multiplier, since the manual doesn't 
break it down and show the options, just the default "auto". 
Once you have tried a different setting, and hit enter the listing below will show 
the actual memory speed. That's the Memory Frequency (Mhz.). Try and keep that as close as possible to the rated speed 
of the ram. Change the bus speed first, then change the memory. Go below the 
stock ram speed, rather than higher.


----------



## Noobinparel

Ok I understand
So I Should Simply Decrese the multiplyer?


----------



## greenbrucelee

I agree with grimx133 try what he has suggested and might I add take out the dimm (RAM incase you don't know the correct terminology) that doesn't match and try that.


----------



## Noobinparel

I Took out The Dimm 
only Left With 2 gigs

Ok The Memmory Options are 
2.0
2.33
3.33
Auto Which is the same as 3.33


I Don't Know If It Helps But I Found My Memmory Manufacturer
Heres The Stuff on My Ram 2GB

Density Speed CL 
2GB PC2-6400 5-5-5


----------



## greenbrucelee

Yes try it.

I have always had my multiplier at 9 when I was running my system at 4GHz (asus motherboard) I could only get my RAM to work at 1064 which is 1:1 if my maths is correct and this is what you want.

However I have dropped my overclock to 3.91 and the highest for the BUS speed I can get my RAM to be is 1040
if your RAM voltage is supposed to be 3.33 then set it at that you do not want to overvolt or undervolt it.


----------



## Noobinparel

GAH 
No Go
Still Doesn't Boot
I Must Be Doing Something Wrong...
Lets See...
All Limiting Sutff is disabled
PCI-E set to 100mhz
Memmory Mutliplyier Is Set to 3.33
V Core Is Set to 1.3250
FSB is at 221
Resulting Memmory is at 736 Mhz


Ok So...What Did I do Wrong?

3.33 Is The Mutliplyer Not The Voltage....


----------



## grimx133

Look on the memory stick(s) themselves, there sould be a label with the model number. Only use multiple sticks if they are the exact same model. We need to find your memory model number on the manufacturer's site, to get the specs for voltages. If it's performance orientated memory and running at 1.8 volts it could give instability that a voltage increase would help with. If it's more of a value ram, then you can't increase the voltage. 
So, we need to get real specific on the ram, and see what it is.


----------



## Noobinparel

Ok Heres All The Details That Were on The RAM Stick
2GB DDR2-800-CL5
PC6400U-5550
STT200UD0825-800A

Thats It


----------



## greenbrucelee

Is this a budget type of ram? if so get some good quality ram like Geil, OCZ or Corsair


----------



## greenbrucelee

Just so you know why I asked about the ram, if you have lots of good quality components in your pc then one not so good component and you do something like overclocking you will find that you hit a bottleneck earlier than you would have if everything was good, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Noobinparel

I Don';t Really Define A Budget Type From a Quiality Type ...
i Was Hopin you can Tell Me 
All I Know Its From STAREX its DDR 2 And 800mhz ...


----------



## Noobinparel

I Don';t Really Define A Budget Type From a Quiality Type ...
i Was Hopin you can Tell Me 
All I Know Its From STAREX its DDR 2 And 800mhz ...
Their Web Says Its Quality Type...


----------



## Noobinparel

Heres What They Say:
"STAREX memory module series is the most ideal memory expansion solution featuring a wide range of memory options. STAREX guarantees all the products with the first grade memory from the original manufacturer to ensure every customer’s satisfaction.
"


----------



## Noobinparel

Sorry My Browser Sometimes freezes And Double posts...
I Tried To Edit The Second On ein The Last Sec ..
Sorry


----------



## greenbrucelee

well I build quality gaming systems for a second job and also overclock them for customers and I have never heard of this brand before.

Good brands in my opinion are:- OCz, Geil, Corsair, Crucial Ballistix, G Skill and Kingston

With Geil, OCz and Corsair being the ones I would choose as the best. I would have a look at your mobo compatibilty list (might not be in the manual but on their site) to see if any of these good brands are compatible wit your PC and then replace this Starex with something better.


----------



## Noobinparel

I Don't Know If That An Option..
Im Preety Short On Money
And When I Built This System 3 Years Ago I Had Almost No Clue On Motherboards Memmory Video Cards ETC
And Now Realising That Could'have God A Way Better PC ....For The Same Price...
For Now If its Possible,
Would we Continue To Try... Or Just Tell Me That Its Hopeless...and Ill Wait a Bit Longer Till I Raise Summore Money For a Better System Loadout...


----------



## Noobinparel

yeah Your Right STAREX Sounds Like An Industry Not Gaming Quality RAM
Right Now Im a Fan Of OCZ Ive Seen Systems Overclocked Really Good With Their DIMM's
Though I Never Heard Of Geil Just Untill Recently 
Croshair Was On My Must GEt List For Quite A While...


----------



## grimx133

I looked on the Starex site, it's 1.8v. memory. Not real overclock 
friendly.


----------



## greenbrucelee

Noobinparel said:


> yeah Your Right STAREX Sounds Like An Industry Not Gaming Quality RAM
> Right Now Im a Fan Of OCZ Ive Seen Systems Overclocked Really Good With Their DIMM's
> Though I Never Heard Of Geil Just Untill Recently
> Croshair Was On My Must GEt List For Quite A While...


Geil black dragons are the daddy, they are really good when it comes to overclocked systems and don't cost as much as corsair but are pretty well matched up to OCZ although I think the Geil black dragons are slightly better in terms of latency and throughput.


----------



## Noobinparel

So It means...
*Shoots Self*
Lol Joking
Ok IF This Is Hopeless Im Sorry If I Wasted Your Time...But Still...


----------



## Noobinparel

So Are We All Sure It The RAM Thats Causing The Instability? What Else Can It Be?


----------



## grimx133

Another thing you can try is to loosen the timings. I can't remember what it's at now, offhand, but relax them a bit. If it's currently 5-5-5-15, then put it to 6-6-6-18.
Give that a go, see if it works.


----------



## greenbrucelee

I think it's your RAM although it could be that your system has reached it's limits in being able to be Overclocked but I would rather think it's the first opinion.


----------



## Noobinparel

I Found Some Options That Say
Dram Timin
but when i issued 6-6-6 there Was only a 15 Not a 18


----------



## Noobinparel

Wait I Just Notived That Its The ASYC causing The Trouble..
When I Turn It To Auto It Boots SMoothly on FSB 225
When its ON it won't even boot over 221


----------



## Noobinparel

Regardless 
Its Still Unstable..


----------



## Noobinparel

Hey im Back  
after Reading up everything from scratch i will test it again. (seems i misread. did some more research on RAM and other substuff)
will not post anymore till i will or will not get results.

i thank you all again. i know you are volunteers and you guys are amazing


----------



## greenbrucelee

good luck


----------

